# Any LLM Waders here?



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Just wondering if any of you browsing this forum are LLM waders? I wade port Mansfield and the bay out of the Arroyo. :walkingsm


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I go down to San Benito sometimes. Never gone wading, but I have fished the Arroyo and Port Isabelle. I might hit you up whenever I go to the valley again.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

F&C....Definitely! I'm always down to fish with new friends.


----------



## reel_therapy (Apr 16, 2013)

Im down to wade mostly any weekend, any where in the llm. Just pm me.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Never waded but i would love to try it. I'm a weekend warrior so if you guys decide to go shoot me a pm.


----------



## Codyk (Jan 19, 2011)

I wade on occasion. Wanting to start wading a bit more. I live in Port Mansfield. This will be my first full summer with my Shallow Sport so I should get quite a few days out on the water this summer.


----------



## rdkerrville (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been wading the Port Mansfield area for about 8 years. I fish around the Arroyo some but i usually dont go more south that Greens. We fish north of Port most of the time


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Most of my outings are on Mondays because my weekends are busy. If I do see a Saturday open in the near future, maybe we can try and setup a get together?


----------



## reel_therapy (Apr 16, 2013)

After May 31st I'll be free anytime through out the summer. Ah the joys of teaching. Just need a boat to get me to my places but shallow sports are a little pricey w a new born child.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

reel_therapy said:


> After May 31st I'll be free anytime through out the summer. Ah the joys of teaching. Just need a boat to get me to my places but shallow sports are a little pricey w a new born child.


I got a cougar that can get where we need to go and wade.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

hell yes! nothing more beautiful than he LLM. revsigns, are you the same revsigns on TKF? im in houston right now due to school, but I am from mission and fish pm mostly but we do fish the entire llm.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm seeing a possible all out wade day in the future! I have an old 16ft aluminum flat bottom center console that gets me around the bay well. I have room for a couple. Maybe those who have boats can join forces some time and we can get a good group together. I'm always willing to teach, what little I know! 

And yes, I am the same revsigns from TKF. I'm pretty active there now and I should frequent this site too.

Aaron


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I wade from my Shallow Sport. I'll fish from the boat if the sight casting is good or I'm just out for a lazy fun day, but nothing produces more fish than wading IMO. And theres just something about being in the water and feeling so connected with nature.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I spent many days wading port mansfield and enjoyed them all, except the one day when a boat almost ran over me. Since I've gotten older I fish out of the boat more, but when I find the fish I will wade.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm up for a day of wade fishing with you guys. I'm from Brownsville, have a SS and could take a couple of guys out with me. It'll have to be after the weekend of the 17th. I'm fishing in the SS owners tournament. And once May is over, I'm off for the summer.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wade all over the PM area...but I don't live there. 

TH


----------



## reel_therapy (Apr 16, 2013)

Could really use a wade this weekend, having problems w the wife and have no clue why. Doesn't look like its gonna get better. Need to fish to clear my mind, I need some salt therapy bad


----------

